# ABA Gear Box Drain.



## 1BadTitan (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 2.0 ABA and cant seem to find the drain plug to change the gear lube. Also, what kind of tool do I need for the fill plug?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Look in the bottoem you will see a 17mm allen bolt, unbolt it and let it drain. Remove the fifth gear housing, the thing with the green cap on the end. Unplug and remove the speedo sensor/cable. Fill the tranny slowly from the that hole. when it starts to drip slowly from the ffth gear housing stop filling. Wipe the area clean and re-install the fifth gear end cap. add the rest of your tranny fluid. If I remember correctly it takes just under 2 quarts, best fluid to use is Redline M80.


----------



## 1BadTitan (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you pull that green cap out?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

You don't. 

On the bottom of the differential is the drain plug. Next to the green cap is the fill plug. The fill plug is identical to the drain plug and uses the same 17mm hex wrench.


----------



## 1BadTitan (Jan 14, 2010)

Got it, thanks.


----------

